# hello from berkeley, CA



## buzzbee berkeley (Mar 15, 2009)

hi there, i'm brand new to beekeeping. i plan to make my top bar hive this weekend and would like to avoid buying packaged bees. anyone out there who lives nearby and needs to make a split?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I know the alameda club is planning a trip to grass valley to buy nuc's in a few weeks.
http://alamedacountybeekeepers.vox.com/

Also the mount diablo club has a member thats into top bar hives
http://www.diablobees.org/


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Post your name with your local police, fire departments, and SPCA, catch a swarm. You will probably get more calls than you want.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Not close to your area...but wanted to say "welcome" to you and wish you the best.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Howdy from the other coast! Glad you're with us.


----------



## buzzbee berkeley (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks so much for the tips!


----------

